# 2k WE 30k list



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi folks - i got two list i am thinking about running, but not sure of either so any C&C would be good, it for a narrative campaign against orks so for fun, but always good to improve yourself. Most of the bit i have already 

list 1

Consul with thunder hammer and shield - 85pts

20man tactical squad with additional weapon -290pts

spartan with multi meta (over kill) and cememite & flare shield - 340

10man tactical with additional weapons - 170

10man tactical with additional weapons - 170
rhino - 35pts

LR proteus with MM -220

Contemptor Mortis -220

contemptor with metagun and flamer claws -205

dread with metagun and flamer 145

total 2030 (30pts over)


list 2

Kharn (praetor)  - paragon blade, architype pistol and iron halo -160

10 man tactical - 150

LR proteus with MM -220

10 man tactical - 150
rhino -35

10man Rampager squad with meteor hammer -240

LR phobos -250

Contemptor Mortis -220

contemptor with metagun and flamer claws -205

dread with metagun and flamer 145

pred with plasma blaster and bolters sponsors - 135

vindicator - 120pts

total 2035

I have as spares, 10 catac termis, and numerous other "normal" types terminators,terminator chaplain, 2 spare dreads,FW command pair, land speeder, laser pred, whirlwind, 2 thudd guns and a rapier - should anyone think of a better idea


----------



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

I thought this would been a popular thing to comment on


----------

